# Another Potential 40k MMORPG



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/warhammer-40000-eternal-crusade-40k-mmo.html

VERY cool videos. Check 'em out.



> I have been given permission to post up a preview of the pre-alpha version of the new 40k MMO, Eternal Crusade. A Warhammer 40k MMO has always been something I was interested in, as I would love to see the 40k universe from a first person perspective and was a little frustrated when Dark Millennium went away. So of course any news on a new game catches my attention, and this one takes on the look and feel of the first person shooter Space Marine.
> 
> _MumYPtiRaw
> 
> ...


So this is pretty badass. We'll see how it goes... games like this haven't survived very well.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

News of this game has been around for a while.

http://www.eternalcrusade.com/#


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> News of this game has been around for a while.


The clips of gameplay, however, has not.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

*shrug* Was news to me. Delete the thread if it's a problem, otherwise who cares?


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

venomlust said:


> *shrug* Was news to me. Delete the thread if it's a problem, otherwise who cares?


You're right...









Also...









However...










But...










JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hahaha, _The Fugitive_ one got me.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh look, another MMORPG. Better check to see if it follows the MMORPG checklist;

1. Is it produced by Blizzard and called World of Warcraft? If no, it's a failure.

Oh, well, guess it ain't gonna work out.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd love to disagree, but history is proof...


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh look, another MMORPG. Better check to see if it follows the MMORPG checklist;
> 
> 1. Is it produced by Blizzard and called World of Warcraft? If no, it's a failure.
> 
> Oh, well, guess it ain't gonna work out.


Unfortunately, during the expansion Wrath of the Lich King, World of Warcraft turned into a retard friendly, noob friendly, scrubtard friendly, skill less shit hole of a game, here they stole your ability to create a unique character with your own build of skills/talents and made it so everyone had to be the same, because people who had no idea how to play had a chance. They also made it so any spastic had a chance to get awesome gear, so you then had retards who thought they were pros. And it ruined it, hence why I stopped playing it....

Lets hope this lot of developers learnt that and won't fuck up this... This guy is hoping....


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Kinda looks like this might be early Space Marine footage


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

WoW never required skill and the talent trees were never capable of doing 'unique' and still be viable at end game.

As to the ability of MMOs to survive, it boils down to how well they do the free to play model at this point.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Say what you like about World of Warcraft, I'm sure if you shout extra loud then Blizzard might hear you enough to turn up the sound on their solid gold stereo as they bathe in £50 notes.

WoW is successful, whether you think it is or not, and it dominates the MMORPG scene. Pretty much all other MMORPGs die within a very short span.

Added to the general trend is the footage of Eternal Crusade. It's Space Marine multiplayer with a big landscape, right down to the same silly running animation. Why would you play this instead of Space Marine?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> Why would you play this instead of Space Marine?


Well... I can play as various Chaos Legions. That's enough for me to give it a shot


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I still play WoW, it is a good time waster. As to how well a MMO does, there is many of them that have been around for quite some time now using the F2P model. Are they as populated as WoW was? Nope, but WoW is not the bastion of invincible power it was before either. It has lost players to the point that it is merging servers now.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Even the giants die eventually. I had plenty of fun with WoW. Took Blizzard a while to start implementing suggestions from the fans, but the game steadily improved over time. I regret all the time I wasted playing it, but those were fun days.

Any MMO I try nowadays, I usually don't play past the free month. There are only so many ways to make grinding feel like a unique experience from game to game.

Maybe this game will have something special that makes it worthwhile. I WANT it to play just like Space Marine, but with more options and better support.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree ... I loved Space Marine for the multiplayer, only completed the campaign to get some unlocks. Wish that they had more boards and better way of matching though. This could be a SM clone and if they give it support, I will buy it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hate when they close down projects only to be boughten out under new management and given shitty ass names. "Dark Millenium," was a great name, not this "Eternal Crusade" garbage. Anyway still looks cool, cannot wait for the release.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

SM online :<


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing gameplay of them using orcs or even elder, looks cool what they showed us but tbh we all seen it before in space marine, they need to show something new and exciting and 2 new playable races would be in my opinion


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

I was underwhelmed by the footage and concept. I would like to get back into an MMORPG at some point, but it would have to have a subscription to remove pay to win aspects, SOE or EA couldn't be involved, and the game would actually have to be something new playstyle-wise.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Suijin said:


> I was underwhelmed by the footage and concept.


You were just underwhelmed? I thought I was watching alpha footage of multiplayer from space marine on unfinished maps that never got released.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

sigh.............


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Wake me when they show races other than Space Marines or Orks. They've promised eldar. When I can play Eldar online, then I will throw all my money at them. Till then...not too fussed. I'll be on space marine on the ps3.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Wake me when they show races other than Space Marines or Orks.


You mean like *on their website*, where they show all 4 playable races; Space Marines, Orks, Chaos Space Marines and Eldar?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> You mean like *on their website*, where they show all 4 playable races; Space Marines, Orks, Chaos Space Marines and Eldar?


:scare: CONSIDER ME WOKEN! 

:shok: Workblocked....NOOOOOOO! :ireful2:
No fecking phone signal either! :angry:
I know what I'm doing tonight 

Last time I checked, we'd only got marines running about. In cool armour, but just running about...
Thanks for the info


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Thanks for the info


Anytime! :good:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks great. Space Marine Plus is essentially what it looks like, and thats not a bad thing. Huge maps, vehicles, other races, Drop Pods, Orbital Bombardments, Forts, etc etc etc. I see nothing wrong here as far as potential is concerned in these early stages.

Is it just me, or does the jump pack have a forward boost as well as "jump up, pound straight down"? It looks like he does a few up and down ground pounds, but several times he boosted ahead for longer range.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> You mean like *on their website*, where they show all 4 playable races; Space Marines, Orks, Chaos Space Marines and Eldar?


 
Hang on - is there actual game footage of the other races or is it just they've confirmed them and we can only watch space marines running about?

(Just so I know whether to get excited or not...)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Gret79 said:


> Hang on - is there actual game footage of the other races or is it just they've confirmed them and we can only watch space marines running about?


They have confirmed the race, but no actual gameplay. You can see pictures of the 4 craftworlds that will be in play though, so if you got a sharp enough eye and know your color themes, you know which 4 you get to choose from


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

4 craftworlds? Are there any of the colours beneath?

White/Green = Biel-tan
Blue = Alaitoc
Red = Saim Hann
Yellow = Iyanden
Black = Ulthwe

Tell me there is white/green


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

See for yourself  Enjoy!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I hope there are psykers in the game with usable powers after seeing the Eldar farseer (or whatever he is) above.

Sorcerer please!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Is that the pic with a wraithguard, a farseer, a guardian and a dark reaper? 

(I'm workblocked from the pic above...:headbutt

If it is (I've been googling for farseer mmo pics) - the wraithguard is Iyanden, The guardian is Saim-Hann, the farseer is Ulthwe and the dark reaper is generic.

Which means whatever happens, I can still be an aspect warrior :grin:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That is indeed that picture - Apologies, I completely forgot you were blocked from work :S


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Another game with a shit selection of factions, can't be bothered.

I will maybe give a single shit if they add Tau or Dark Eldar.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

So you don't care about the game, you still wouldn't really care if they added Tau or Dark Eldar (and I believe they have plans if it's successful to add all the factions)
so erm...:victory:


----------



## Nero (May 28, 2009)

Honestly, I'm less than convinced concerning the footage.

First of all the movement (combat) is a mirror of THQ's Space Marines along with the icons being used, lifebar, capture icons - something is amiss.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all excited and stuff with the prospects of a 40K MMO - but if the footage is indeed from the game, my excitement just went down 20 degrees if they plan to copy the system used by THQ. It's all finde and dandy for a FPS game, but not for an MMO.

Looking forward to hearing and seeing more, even though the WHFB license to Total War looks more promising.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Two new playable races? Holy Donkey's and the James River you people have no imagination or creativity. Go for *ALL OF THEM*.....from Nids to Tau and everything in between. Please, oh please don't make the same mistake Dawn of War did.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Two new playable races? Holy Donkey's and the James River you people have no imagination or creativity. Go for *ALL OF THEM*.....from Nids to Tau and everything in between. Please, oh please don't make the same mistake Dawn of War did.


Their site says they plan to release other factions as time goes on (i.e. if it doesn't fail and die before, during, or shortly after launch).


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I wish that more research would be done before people make comments on something. The game does look like Space Marine, and it is an MMORPG, but it is not a clone of World of Warcraft. It is going to play like Space Marine, as has been made clear on the site. There is also talk of cross platform play, meaning players can enjoy the game together no matter what platform they are on (Xbox and PS talking to each other, mass hysteria!). Classes are as follows: Orks - Meganobz, Meks, Stormboy, Loota. Space Marines - Terminator, Devastator, Assault, Apothecary. Chaos - Raptor, Chosen, Terminator, Havoc. Eldar - Warlock, Dark Reaper, Wraithguard, Dire Avenger. Tyranids seem to be the main antagonist as far as PvE content is concerned. PvE content will consist of dungeons and a survival mode game type.

Also, each race will have a playable hero class that is usable, but costs some type of resource to unlock during a game. While I do think the game will be enjoyable, I do wish that the game Vigil was working on had been bought (or Vigil themselves, for that matter) and continued to be worked on, as it seemed innovative and less likely to flop.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Remember dudes, that these MMO's are usually 15 USD a month to play, so the developers need to justify that a little bit beyond "you're paying for server maintenance!", so new content needs to be released over time otherwise the playerbase will get pissed off and quit. So for example, awaiting the Tau race to be released into the game makes the 15/month a little more worthwhile than shelling it out and thinking "boy, these servers sure are running wonderfully".


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm curious how they'll balance the races, if such a concept exists in the game (it should).

An Astartes vs. a Fire Warrior should win in practically every possible scenario that's 1 on 1. Some races need strength in numbers to take down an Astartes. I wonder how that will play out. It's one thing when you can throw swarms of AI orks at the players, but what about a 4 on 4?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well is the game going to be a straight up shooter like space marine? Or have RPG elements? Cause no way will the infantry be marched 1:1 in the shooter case.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I had my both of my eyes on this game since there were even rumors of it. 
Since people are having questions about it I will try to answer as much as i can.

1.Eternal Crusade is a Persistent open world PVP game.

2.The game is limited F2P, you start in an Ork faction as one of Ork Boyz. There is no monthly sub,but to unlock other factions you need to buy them, or purchase a full game that will unlock all factions for you. Hero Classes(Devastator,Assault,Terminator, e.t.c.) will be a purchasable with ingame cash.

3.There are no traditional quests (ala kill 10 rats o'mighty Space Marine), however dynamic quests will be present such as Tyranid invasions, Stronghold defense/assault, King of the Hill, capture the Relic and more. This will represent the grand story Campaign.

4.EXP and cash grind will be present as PVP content of the game.

5.It is similiar to Planetside in its idea of factions fighting for territorial dominance. Tyranids present PVE content of underground hives,aswell as balancing force of a swarm attacking the most powerful faction. Actually think of Eternal Crusade as Planetside 2 with 40k skin/mod.

6.Battle Sqauds are a party system in this game,you can ally with opposing factions in your sqaud, how and why has not been announced or explained yet. It has been mentioned that for example you can "min max" it so take Eldar "rogue" Space Marine "range DPS" CSM "tank" Ork "melee dps" . All factions have not been created equal and thats for a reason because it is not like that in the fluff. While I am not sure how it will work out, it looks like this guys know what they are doing. However I see problems of any Space Marine allying with Chaos or Chaos allying with anyone at all, or Orks not killing everything that moves.Maybe this is for PVE content only so you can just enjoy the game with friends.

7.Costumization is present in the game but you cant paint your Ultramarine pink. Everyone sticks to faction colours while armor and other things can be changed and customized. You can pick up some gear and trinkets from PVE content or as rewards for PVP achivements,completing objectives.

8.Gear/artifacts can change how strong your character is, thats where the RPG system starts and ends.

9.There will be no Crafting but an extensive upgrade system.

10.It seems there will be Player Run factions as well,maybe this is where Chaos can ally with orks and eldar etc.

11.There will be player faction owned environments represented as space ships in orbit, they can be modified and customized.

12.There will be vehicles in the game, be sure to see rhinos,land raiders, ork trukks, wave serpants and the like, as well as air crafts.

13.Players are not locked to a single character with a single class, you can switch to a different loadout via a ingame interface.

14.You can spawn vehicles, and change your loudouts in special stations, progression is linear, heavy hitters(Terminators) are spawned just before battle just like Planetside 2 MAX classes, but dont have to be.

15.The game has been heavily inspired by Relics Space Marine game.​ 
16. There will be community elected faction leaders/commanders, they will be picked from the pool of players based on whatever reasons.
To conclude, Eternal Crusade is a Planetside 2 with 40k fluff,skin and gameplay changes injected into it, and that is not a bad thing. 
I think I covered almost everything


----------

